# Glucosamine supplements for pups?



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

We were wondering if anyone has any info on benefits/ill effects on beginning glucosamine/chondroitin supplements at a young age. Our 14 year old girls were given g/c since about three and we're wondering if we should start our 8 month old GSD on glucosamine as a preventive.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't have any info about ill effects. I lost an 11 yo doberman from HD, so I did put my gsd pup on Glyco-Flex at about 6 mos. Most of what I was told is that it might not help, but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I started Lakota, 18 months old female, on glucosamine/chondroitin a few months back. I have a 9yr old and a 7 yr old that both are having arthritis issues so I am hoping maybe she'll be better off since I started her young. Human grade, I take it myself. 
Do you think it helped your older girls? I have knee issues and my knee was really bothering me last year, so I started taking it. After a while my knee didn't bother me as much. I haven't taken it for a few months but I don't skip the dogs.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that it helped my girls a lot. They are 14 year old littermates with multiple knee surgeries and arthritis...but they are still walking. The vet made a comment about our early use of glucosamine (started with an injury) possibly helping them keep mobile at their advanced age. Made us think about starting it early with Havoc--before something happens.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I started Max on supps as soon as he got here at about 18 months, and now, at 10 years old, he has some arthritis, but his hips look pretty good for an old man, and there is just some bridging in the spine. I should note that he's had a stiff back all his life, and he really should have a lot more showing on his xrays. He also has received regular chiropractic care.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think it will hurt a pup, but you should be reasonable with the dose. I give my current pup nupro silver which has glu/con and some other stuff. My breeder has been giving this for years to her pups.

Nature's Variety just incorporated this plus some omega oils into their new LBP food.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

I started Kaija on Synovi-MSM (contains glucosamine, etc. at supplemental levels) when she was 24 months old & her x-rays revealed severe dysplasia in her left hip. (Her right hip isn't all that tight, either.) She barely has a hip socket on her left side. I also made sure to keep her lean & well exercised. At nine years old, she's still happy & active & symptom free. I'm thankful that she's doing so well. At nine years old with severe hip dysplasia, every day with her is a precious gift.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Does it also help dogs with severe DJD ? I just started m y 2 yr old male on it he was just diagnosed and is having problems, some days better than others. Wish I had started him younger.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Heidi- You might want to put you dog on dasuquin with MSM. Check out the reviews on Amazon. Most vets carry it too...mine said it would be ok to use since she is 11 and gets stiff, limps sometimes after a long day of running around.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Eddie, he is on it now! What is MSN he is on the one that does not state MSN. 
This one:   Nutramax Dasuquin for Dogs Over 60 Pounds - 150 Tablets by Nutramax


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Heidi, from what I have read, MSM is beneficial to dogs with arthritis. Here is a link, 

MSM for Dogs | Methyl-sulfonyl-methane | Canine Supplements

There is alot out there about MSM. I had read a research paper on it a while back, but can't find it now. My vet carries the one with MSM. Amazon sells both.


----------

